# Advice Needed: it's about my new job & work performance



## Dragonfly (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm confused: did you get a new job and now you are being reviewed?

If you think too much is being asked of you and you don't feel that you can do the work, I'd say its time to look for something else.

The last thing you want is to laid off because a superviser feels that you can't do the job properly.


----------



## Karren (Jun 1, 2010)

Carolyn is right.... If you were tested and that was one of the requirements.... ... you wouldn't be qualified for the job.... you wouldn't get the job.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 2, 2010)

Honestly, eventually you will get a bad performance review which will screw you up in any possible position you may want to get in the future. If you know you are not qualified and you are given the opportunity to move now, move! Risk the other boss as you may have the chance of redemption when you impress her/him later. This one will not be impressed if you know you can't do the job at the amount of time they are expecting you to do it. Not meeting your performance standard will lead to disciplinary action and maybe dismissal. Why chance it if you already know that you are not meeting your production?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 2, 2010)

Since you have a union, why not get you, your rep and your superviser together for a meeting. Your boss needs to know your situation so that your organization can offer you more training (or whatever is needed) to do the job effectively.

I understand that you don't want anyone knowing your personal situation. But if you don't bring your boss in the loop, you may find yourself with out a job.

If you require more training, would you be willing to stay later or perhaps the occasional Saturday?

One thing I know, bosses like to hear if there is a problem - and they love to hear potential solutions...


----------



## Darla (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe the adage Fake it Until you Make it applies?


----------



## denverbeerchick (Jun 2, 2010)

The job market is tough, so it might be best to do what you can to stick it out and do your best. As long as you can show your manager that you're trying hard and making progress, that's just the best you can do. Fake It Till You Make It as much as possible.

Meanwhile, it may be beneficial to start applying for other work. It could take a LOONG time to get a new position, but if you are facing struggles with this employer at every turn, it might be time to move on.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 2, 2010)

I assume you are working with others. Maybe they are not happy with your lack of speed either - therefore your boss is barking on behalf of them as well as herself.

*The only way you are going to get faster is to learn the job thoroughly, and keep at it all the time.*

It no different than a fast food worker or cashier - they have to be fast to get the job done and have the customer be satisfied.

I made a suggestion already - why not stay after hours or go in a few Sat mornings and just get to know your job better without worrying about doing it fast. Might help you relax and focus better.


----------



## denverbeerchick (Jun 2, 2010)

What do you mean you are ashamed? Of why you have your job? Or why you were transfered? Please feel free to ignore me if I am being too nosey.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 2, 2010)

It appears that you've landed in a tight knit office where everyone is used to working with everyone in the office for a long time. It's a hard place to fit into especially when they are too busy to train you and kinda expected you to jump into the grove the moment your feet hit the ground. Everyone has a different way of learning. Maybe you have to steer your trainer towards the ways that click with your learning.

Perhaps it'll be a good time to have a conference with your manager ASAP before the others leave for vacation so you'll have some additional training time. If it is a fast paced environment, perhaps they are thinking they are already being patient. Its hard to slow to a crawl when they are going a million miles an hour.

I work in an environment that you had just left but I've been there a long time. I have trained many people and I have to use many different methods to get them to understand and apply that understanding to different circumstances. It is not a skill that everyone has.

and seriously, there's no such thing as not being able to be fired. I've seen some very creative ways of dispensing with unacceptible employees other than the regular security standing at your desk and leading you out the door. We get reminded of that one many times with many training sessions and agreements we have to sign on a yearly basis.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 2, 2010)

Does that mean you have to deal with the public also?

Barking never helps anyone but some only know one way and that's micro management. I feel for you and I understand what its like to jump up to speed quickly. In a way, I expect the same thing when I go to work and I'm expected to be the same also. My manager has a tendency to freak on occasions for no reason. It serves no benefit to anyone.

Try your best and show that you are understanding what you are being taught so that they don't become discouraged. You can try to rephrase what your are being show and ask the questions that you need to in order to help your understanding. Like you, your trainer needs to see that you are getting what you are being show and the more interest you are showing, the more in depth they will go on the topic at hand. As long as the questions are pertinent to the topic and does not go to far.

I would definitely try to schedule a meeting or just go to her office on a quiet moment to request additional training for yourself so that you will be able to handle most of what comes your way when everyone disappears for the summer. I'm curious to know where you work tho.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 2, 2010)

I recall where you have worked, from earlier posts, but I know you would prefer to keep things private. I know a few people in London that work in the same field as you. You have to be fully aware that you can be let go, if you are not doing the job properly. Your union can not protect you if you fail to demonstrate you can do all of your responsibilities on a timely fashion.

I know there are different positions that you can move to laterally. Have you checked all postings available that your union is involved with?

Personally, I have always prefered working in the medical community. Time is not of the essence but accuracy is paramount. And everyone works more in a team capacity.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I recall where you have worked, from earlier posts, but I know you would prefer to keep things private. I know a few people in London that work in the same field as you. You have to be fully aware that you can be let go, if you are not doing the job properly. Your union can not protect you if you fail to demonstrate you can do all of your responsibilities on a timely fashion.
I know there are different positions that you can move to laterally. Have you checked all postings available that your union is involved with?

Personally, I have always prefered working in the medical community. Time is not of the essence but accuracy is paramount. And everyone works more in a team capacity.

I think she's already acknowledged that no job is above being fired because its reality no matter where you work. I do agree that if she knows that she can't get up to speed then it'd be a good idea to ask for the lateral than stay and get a bad performance review where no other department is going to take you. I don't work in the medical community but I am union too. This is what I'd do.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 11, 2010)

So she's upset that you made it known that she wasn't doing a great job at training you? That would not make for a good atmosphere either if she doesn't know how to handle such a large criticism. Oh well. You do have the choice to be re-assigned still, right? I think knowing it is there makes it more bearable even if you don't plan to do it.

That's odd that she would think you'd start working before your scheduled start time without intentions of leaving early at the end of the day. That's her problem.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, its good you got it sorted out.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG! Then retype!!!!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. So that is next? I would really hate to be in a situation where it takes all my efforts just to remain in the same room as those people. My coworkers are like family to me. They've helped me move, gave me a shower when my daughter was born. We'd done stuff outside of work, we exchange plants and books and stuff. I can't imagine spending 1 day like that much less a never ending number of days.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 23, 2010)

What was SO's reasoning not to ask for a transfer?

Is your co-worker just short tempered with you or everyone except for the manager?


----------



## divadoll (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, you know by her responses, the answer to why she didn't continue to be a teacher. You need the patience of a saint to be a good teacher and want to see the best in everyone. It's obvious that this is not one of her personality traits. and yah, we got a call from a coworker in Ottawa, she said they just had an earthquake. It's pretty rare for Ottawa, we've not had one in Vancouver that has been noticable for a while.

You can still ask for lateral transfers while you work there, can't you? You don't however, need to take them if one comes up and you didn't want to go there?? Is that hag of a coworker nearing retirement?




Maybe you can outlast her?

Thank you for your kind words about me. It made my day


----------



## divadoll (Jun 25, 2010)

I know you are only answering to me (and everyone else in this forum) whatever you are comfortable to answer. I ask the questions so you can answer them for yourself as well and that is what's most important because in the end, you'll need to work this out for yourself.

Outcasting another co-worker when you only have 3 total - you, her and another... that is not an easy thing to do. It is possible but not easy. You should work on getting you up to speed first and then be better she is. That's how you are going to show her up is if you are better than she is and be nice at the same time! She's good but she's a b-itch so people will come to you if you are nicer.


----------

